
Scroogled Keep Calm Mug - ents
http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/Scroogled-Keep-Calm-Mug/productID.291428700
======
ok_craig
Is there a large contingent of bitter MS employees on HN? Does it really need
to be explained how the whole scroogled campaign is kind of ridiculous and
hypocritical?

~~~
Zikes
Normally I would think it would be considered a very bad sign when a company
is so terrible at convincing you of their own greatness that their only
recourse is to attack the competition.

~~~
molecule
Normally, but not surprising, given the source, e.g.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt#Mic...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt#Microsoft)

~~~
Zikes
> "If an open source software solution breaks, who's gonna fix it?"

Oh my god that is gold.

------
aray
It's a whole category of products with shirts, hats, posters and more:

[http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/cat/Scroogle...](http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/cat/Scroogled/categoryID.67575900)

(via [http://marketingland.com/microsoft-web-store-now-selling-
scr...](http://marketingland.com/microsoft-web-store-now-selling-scroogled-
mugs-65773))

~~~
xanderstrike
How incredibly childish.

------
mtgx
Keep calm and...wait until we properly encrypt our services - Microsoft

[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/11/encrypt-web-report-
who...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/11/encrypt-web-report-whos-doing-
what#crypto-chart)

------
DannyBee
Keep Calm and Focus On Things Other Than The Quality Of Our Own Products.

------
gagege
Xbox: Keep calm while we read your biometrics and detect what emotions you're
feeling and use that information to do who knows what!

~~~
mdellabitta
[http://mashable.com/2013/11/18/xbox-one-
facts/](http://mashable.com/2013/11/18/xbox-one-facts/)

"The Xbox team has stressed that the motion-capturing camera Kinect, which is
bundled with every Xbox One, is a much more sophisticated device than its
predecessor. The camera can see a lot more of what is happening in the room;
it can sense the number of people, see their skeletons, monitor heartbeats and
even recognize faces."

At least Google can't see my skeleton...

~~~
Zikes
Unless the thing fires x-rays, I'm pretty sure they meant "it uses the data to
extrapolate a skeleton".

------
splatzone
Keep Calm and Regurgitate Once-Popular Memes

------
joezydeco
_Please_ , can this finally be the nail in the coffin of the "Keep Calm and
<x>" meme?

~~~
Zikes
I think that meme was all nailed up and buried a long time ago.

Unfortunately "a long time ago" seems to be Microsoft's primary domain.

------
molecule
"steal your data" seems boldly libelous.

------
cromwellian
Google employees might end up buying these. Last time MSFT did the campaign
with the slimy Google Docs salesman guy with a tie with Google logo colors,
Google employees got the ties made and started wearing them internally.

The best way to deal with this kind of tasteless campaigning is with humor not
anger. My guess is whoever runs these campaigns is separate from the product
and engineering people, and Microsoft needs to realize it is doing more damage
to its brand than Google.

~~~
dragonwriter
Its kind of not surprising that Microsoft's anti-Google strategy looks like a
needlessly desperate negative political campaign since it started when
Microsoft brought on Mark Penn[1], whose go-hard-negative strategy was _so
successful_ for Democratic then-front-runner Hillary Clinton in 2008, to lead
its messaging efforts.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Penn](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Penn)

------
rbchv
They're not stealing my data. I gladly give it to them.

------
lake99
As an HTC-Android phone user, I'd buy a mug titled "<MS logo> keep calm while
we steal your money". Not if MS is selling it, though.

------
pkulak
Every time I see this "Scroogled" campaign I think about Microsoft and Google
in an elevator:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlOSdRMSG_k](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlOSdRMSG_k)

------
fhars
Am I the only one who can no longer intuitively differentiate between these
geometrically styled logos in four flat primary colors and so was initially
confused by this mug?

------
byjove
I think it's the hypocrisy that irks me the most about this.

I remember a short while back a Microsoft employee was asking on HN 'why the
hate?' Well, THIS (Oh, and the patents thing).

~~~
Nerdfest
The whole patent extortion against Android and Linux is incredible. I'd very
surprised the tactics they're using are not actually considered real
extortion. Signing an NDA before showing you the patents they're threatening
you with?

